# Rear-entry discomfort



## BeaverBeauty (May 13, 2013)

My wife and I have a very satisfying sex life, however when engaged in my absolute favourite position - doggystyle, she experiences quite a lot of discomfort.
I am not endowed like a porn star (just a fraction under 6") so that is not the problem and I excercise great restraint when thrusting.
Any ladies having the same experience with thier man ?


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

Position and hieght are important when doing doggystyle especially if there is a big difference in your hieghts.  If she is not relaxing that can also cause some pain as well....make sure she is ready (wet) before you enter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Giro flee (Mar 12, 2013)

We don't have problems with this if I am on all fours, but if he bends me over the bed or the couch we have to do some adjusting to find the right angles. Having something bump into your cervix is painful. Not sure why it only happens standing but with some moving around we always find the sweet spot.


----------



## ginger-snap (Apr 10, 2013)

You might try starting in another position and then slowly, carefully switching to doggy-style without pulling out. It's a little tricky, but can help with the "stretching" and "wetness" aspects.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Giro flee said:


> We don't have problems with this if I am on all fours, but if he bends me over the bed or the couch we have to do some adjusting to find the right angles. Having something bump into your cervix is painful. Not sure why it only happens standing but with some moving around we always find the sweet spot.


:iagree:

I think it depends on how far down the lady bends forward.
With some women, chest to bed can be uncomfortable.
On all fours might be a better alternative.


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

What you should try is my favorite position is the lazy doggy style have her lay flat down and basically she should keep her legs together. This position is amazing for hitting the G-Spot, it is my absolute favorite. I can never be on my knees in regular doggie style because my husband is just too short and the angle is all wrong.


----------



## IsGirl3 (Nov 13, 2012)

loric, will try that tonight with my H. a PIV orgasm hitting the g-spot has been elusive to me. haven't heard of this one before, thanks!


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Does this happen every time you have sex in this position, or just sometimes? 

Happens to me when I'm close to getting my period. Trouble is, I'm perimenopausal so I never know when the damn thing is coming unless I get that pain during doggy style. It's like my cervix dips too low and my vag won't lengthen properly for penetration. Luckily, it goes away as soon as I start to bleed.


----------



## SouthernMiss (Apr 25, 2013)

Does she endometriosis? It can make deeply penetrative sex painful for some women.


----------



## belleoftheball (May 16, 2013)

No I have no problems with it all when me and the hubs do it as long as we have the lube.


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Re: Rear-entry discomfort*



Giro flee said:


> We don't have problems with this if I am on all fours, but if he bends me over the bed or the couch we have to do some adjusting to find the right angles. Having something bump into your cervix is painful. Not sure why it only happens standing but with some moving around we always find the sweet spot.


I'm the opposite. When on all fours it tends to be uncomfortable, but when I lean down with my butt up, it doesn't hurt at all. Everyone is different, ya just gotta find what works for her.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

LoriC said:


> What you should try is my favorite position is the lazy doggy style have her lay flat down and basically she should keep her legs together. This position is amazing for hitting the G-Spot, it is my absolute favorite. I can never be on my knees in regular doggie style because my husband is just too short and the angle is all wrong.


Lori...I am trying to understand your position...it sounds like missionary position, except that you are turned over on your stomach. Did I get that right? :scratchhead:


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

I Notice The Details said:


> Lori...I am trying to understand your position...it sounds like missionary position, except that you are turned over on your stomach. Did I get that right? :scratchhead:


Kind of, but with legs closed. It is called the lazy doggie. Except my butt is lifted a bit as that feels the best. Also have a lot of kegal action. Always get the g-spot orgasm this way.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

LoriC said:


> Kind of, but with legs closed. It is called the lazy doggie. Except my butt is lifted a bit as that feels the best. Also have a lot of kegal action. Always get the g-spot orgasm this way.


I will explain it to my wife and insist on practicing!!!!


----------



## PreRaphaelite (Dec 15, 2012)

Leaning over, a$$ up seems more comfortable for a woman rather than propping herself up on all fours. Seems easier for her to adjust and less pressure on her arms. And man is it ever good for me to see that wonderful sight up in the air  

If size is not the problem OP (length or width), then try having her on the bed like that while you stand up close to the side of the bed when you enter. It's easier for the both of you to find a good angle that way. Also, rather than you entering her, try letting her ease down onto it. Besides letting her adjust, it is such a rush.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

PreRaphaelite said:


> Leaning over, a$$ up seems more comfortable for a woman rather than propping herself up on all fours. Seems easier for her to adjust and less pressure on her arms. And man is it ever good for me to see that wonderful sight up in the air


This is a fun position for out of the bedroom fun.

Over the kitchen table or a picnick table works. As does over the arm of a couch.


----------



## Wiserforit (Dec 27, 2012)

LoriC said:


> What you should try is my favorite position is the lazy doggy style have her lay flat down and basically she should keep her legs together. This position is amazing for hitting the G-Spot, it is my absolute favorite. I can never be on my knees in regular doggie style because my husband is just too short and the angle is all wrong.


Exactamundo. 

I introduced a number of ladies to this that had never done it before and it always went over big. 

The other thing for men that wear condoms is that it can really help stimulate the underside of the tip better, using her pubic bone.


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

Wiserforit said:


> Exactamundo.
> 
> I introduced a number of ladies to this that had never done it before and it always went over big.
> 
> The other thing for men that wear condoms is that it can really help stimulate the underside of the tip better, using her pubic bone.


I don't feel better pleasure in any position but this one and believe me I have tried a lot of them....


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

My wifee likes missionary but with her legs together and mine on the outside. When her legs are apart and I'm on the inside, its uncomfortable for her. She likes doggie style and arches her back and bum up. Spoon is good for her as well. Sometimes she rides me while I caress her breasts and masturbate her. 69 is good. There aren't too many positions that really hurt her. Practice makes perfect.


----------



## lauren2013 (Jun 7, 2013)

I agree the lazy doggy style is the BEST for the big O!


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

I Notice The Details said:


> I will explain it to my wife and insist on practicing!!!!


Have you tried this yet with the wife?


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

LoriC said:


> What you should try is my favorite position is the lazy doggy style have her lay flat down and basically she should keep her legs together. This position is amazing for hitting the G-Spot, it is my absolute favorite. I can never be on my knees in regular doggie style because my husband is just too short and the angle is all wrong.


My wife and I finished in this position last night. I must say this position worked well for both of us. My wife was able to achieve an orgasm and I was able to last longer than traditional doggie. 
While this never really affected me before, I was always able to last a long time during doggie - me standing with her bent over in front of me. As of lately I don't last as long as I used too with constant thrusting. Overall I like the new lazy doggie!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

NewHubs said:


> My wife and I finished in this position last night. I must say this position worked well for both of us. My wife was able to achieve an orgasm and I was able to last longer than traditional doggie.
> While this never really affected me before, I was always able to last a long time during doggie - me standing with her bent over in front of me. As of lately I don't last as long as I used too with constant thrusting. Overall I like the new lazy doggie!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Awesome! I can't believe all the years i would have liked to known about this position, I could have had so much more fun and perhaps would've want sex a lot more.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

I would like to try it and see what anal sex is all about, just once.

I get "exit only" and no explanation.

Maybe she will actually like it, who knows if you never try anything. 

Maybe she will absolutely hate it and we never do it again and try other adventurous ways.

I am the adventurous one, while she is the conservative vanilla one.


----------



## LVF (May 5, 2013)

Yeah, hitting the cervix can be uncomfortable. But if it's not that, I find that it's better if I lower my chest and lift the butt. Because when his body goes against my butt it creates a certain impact that makes all my organs shake!



> Kind of, but with legs closed. It is called the lazy doggie. Except my butt is lifted a bit as that feels the best. Also have a lot of kegal action. Always get the g-spot orgasm this way.


I do that with lots of astroglide, but after I get all scratched. If I do some kegel in that positions I will get a funny walk afterwards  Do you experience same or have any idea how to avoid it? Or do you think it's just my body?  I'm pretty tight down there in any position :/


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

CuddleBug said:


> I would like to try it and see what anal sex is all about, just once.
> 
> I get "exit only" and no explanation.
> 
> ...


Cuddle, this is not about anal. Just a different rear entry vaginal position. I don't do anal. My theory and my H is exit only. We have never been tempted to even try in 22 years. Neither one of us has that desire, thank god!


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

And she only likes doggie when she arches her back in, her bum up and her legs are tight together with mine on the outside. No discomfort that way and she actually seems to enjoy it by the sounds she makes and how she moves, making me hit her walls side to side.


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

LoriC said:


> Awesome! I can't believe all the years i would have liked to known about this position, I could have had so much more fun and perhaps would've want sex a lot more.


Yes! Props to you! I told my wife if we could do a bath night I would give it to her like that again. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoriC (Feb 18, 2013)

NewHubs said:


> Yes! Props to you! I told my wife if we could do a bath night I would give it to her like that again.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


There you go, it's all about compromise. Weekly bath night keeps the intimacy in tact. I will never give it up. Next house is gonna have a big air tub for sure. 

Tonight is our bath night. Love it when the boys aren't home! At 18 & 21 they seldom are. Getting the house to ourselves is a luxury!


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

LoriC said:


> There you go, it's all about compromise. Weekly bath night keeps the intimacy in tact. I will never give it up. Next house is gonna have a big air tub for sure.
> 
> Tonight is our bath night. Love it when the boys aren't home! At 18 & 21 they seldom are. Getting the house to ourselves is a luxury!


Awesome! So now you can be extra loud if need be...lol 
I'm pushing for Wednesday night as bath night so we shall see.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Michie (Aug 26, 2012)

If you smash the wrong spot hard enough hell yeah it hurts. W does not have to me complacent in doggy style and can control depth of entry from her position.


----------

